# Which Zebralight?



## User100000 (Dec 7, 2017)

I would like a survival reading and general tasks light and was looking at the zebra lights and some 2xAA headlamps such as the Fenix HP01 and HP05 which only go down to 4 lumens and Belem is probably not as good as the zebra lights for reading but I like the 

HP01/HP05 *2 x *AA vs zebralight low modes for reading...?

My main point is ‘which zebra light?!?’


----------



## tonkem (Dec 7, 2017)

Zebralight does not make a 2 x AA light. But they have quite a few headlamps to choose from, in different batteries and tints. Personally, I prefer the 18650 battery headlamps, for the extended run time and output. But the 1 X AA headlamp is good as well.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Dec 7, 2017)

18650 Zebralight if you are up for being responsible for charging.


----------



## User100000 (Dec 7, 2017)

I prefer the AA for survival...

But I was talking about the Fenix HP01 and HP05 until I realised the reading light was *red.
*
I would prefer a torch that has 2x AA over just 1 battery I think.


I think I prefer the HM50R to the zebra light...
.


----------



## Tachead (Dec 7, 2017)

Read this thread:thumbsup:...

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?440796-Recommend-headlamp-for-reading


----------



## NPL (Dec 7, 2017)

I highly recommend the h53c with some DC Fix on top of the lens. It will give you a very similar beam pattern to the h53fc, but if you need the extra throw for outdoor use, you can at least remove the tape and get the best of both worlds with just one light. The warmer tint of 4000k is easier and more calming on the eyes during night use, and the high cri will give accurate color rendition. Overall the AA Zebralight are amazing. They are tiny compared to 18650 versions and really light on your head.


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 7, 2017)

What type of DC Fix do you use? I was looking Amazon and the only thing I found was rice paper pattern DC FIX.


NPL said:


> I highly recommend the h53c with some DC Fix on top of the lens. It will give you a very similar beam pattern to the h53fc, but if you need the extra throw for outdoor use, you can at least remove the tape and get the best of both worlds with just one light. The warmer tint of 4000k is easier and more calming on the eyes during night use, and the high cri will give accurate color rendition. Overall the AA Zebralight are amazing. They are tiny compared to 18650 versions and really light on your head.


----------



## NPL (Dec 7, 2017)

I bought my DC Fix at Home Depot, model [FONT=&quot]Model # 346-0211

Here is the Amazon Link:
[/FONT]https://www.amazon.com/d-c-fix-346-0211-Decorative-Self-Adhesive-Window/dp/B007B9PNOQ

Has worked super well for me. Seamlessly transitions spot into Spill which is fantastic for close up use.


----------



## User100000 (Dec 8, 2017)

I was also looking at the Fenix HP05 - Do you know if the beam is good for reading?


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 8, 2017)

Thanks NPL!



NPL said:


> I bought my DC Fix at Home Depot, model Model # 346-0211
> 
> Here is the Amazon Link:
> https://www.amazon.com/d-c-fix-346-0211-Decorative-Self-Adhesive-Window/dp/B007B9PNOQ
> ...


----------



## User100000 (Dec 9, 2017)

*Re: Which Light for reading and general tasks*

I think I want a longer battery life than a 1 cell.


What do you think of the Fenix HP01 and HP05?


----------



## MX421 (Dec 9, 2017)

*Re: Which Light for reading and general tasks*



User100000 said:


> I think I want a longer battery life than a 1 cell.
> 
> 
> What do you think of the Fenix HP01 and HP05?



If you want longer life in a headlamp, i'd second the recomendation to go with a 18650 format light. They are rechargable (so are eneloops i suppose) and the power per weight ratio is much better. Make sure you get a protected 18650 cell.

As for Fenix, I have a Fenix HP12 (i think thats the model). It also is a 18650 light, but with a battery in the back (probaably similar to what you are looking at with 2XAA). Once i got a zebralight, i haven't used the Fenix much since. I keep it as a loaner. The tint is not warm enough for me, but i do like the balance of having the battery pack at the rear. The Zebralights are light enough that its not that big of a deal, but even they are still front heavy comparitively and require the strap (if you use it) to be tightned down to where it gives me headaches over long periods of use. I put up with it on the Zebras because
1) i like the fact that they can be used separately (other models are similar in this regard) and it doesn't make the light so specialized that it can't be used for EDC
2) the tints are much nicer and now they have hi CRI to boot
3) my H602 with its wide beam blows the tighter beam my Fenix uses for close lighting everywhere i go (any mule would work in this regards i suppose)
4) The build of the Zebras is a whole lot better that I've noticed.


----------



## lightfooted (Dec 9, 2017)

*Re: Which Light for reading and general tasks*

Thing is, you're not really gonna get longer life in a 2xAA vs. 1xAA unless you could find some light that is using a boost driver and simply powering it from a pair of AA cells in parallel but I don't know of any that specifically do that. Most lights that operate on a single AA cell do so for weight savings and availability of the cell. The 2xAA versions are usually designed to operate at a higher output, not a longer run time and therefore would not necessarily give you more run time just because it has twice the number of cells. Yes the higher voltage of a pair can mean it will operate slightly longer because the higher voltage means a lower current draw from the LED but unless it is specifically designed for runtime...I'm not sure you will notice a difference.

I too would recommend going with an 18650 for runtime.


----------



## MX421 (Dec 9, 2017)

*Re: Which Light for reading and general tasks*



lightfooted said:


> The 2xAA versions are usually designed to operate at a higher output, not a longer run time and therefore would not necessarily give you more run time just because it has twice the number of cells. Yes the higher voltage of a pair can mean it will operate slightly longer because the higher voltage means a lower current draw from the LED but unless it is specifically designed for runtime...I'm not sure you will notice a difference.
> 
> I too would recommend going with an 18650 for runtime.


One the first point he could run at the lower levels and extend his battery life, but as stated above i'm with you on the 18650. 2 AAs weigh about the same for about a third less power. Its a whole different league.


----------



## NPL (Dec 9, 2017)

+1 on 18650 if you want more battery life. 
+1 on better led options like warmer tints and high cri with Zebralight.

If you are getting a headlamp that you plan on sharing or lending to friends, Fenix might be a better option as the user interface is more traditional to what most are used to. If it's for yourself, spend the extra cash and get the Zebralight. Once you learn the UI, it's really easy to get to the mode you want and you can customize the each setting to suit your needs.


----------



## User100000 (Dec 11, 2017)

I’d like to stick to AA as they’re easily available.

Which zebralights have a warmer tint *and *​without a hotspot???


----------



## tech25 (Dec 11, 2017)

the H5.. series are the AA's. 

Without ANY hotspot (pure flood) is gonna be an H502 series. H502w is 4400k and H502c is 4000k. 

With a diffused lens (hotspot blended into spill- but still visible) it would be an H53f series. H53fw is 4500k and H53fc is 4000k.


----------



## User100000 (Dec 11, 2017)

tech25 said:


> the H5.. series are the AA's.
> 
> Without ANY hotspot (pure flood) is gonna be an H502 series. H502w is 4400k and H502c is 4000k.
> 
> With a diffused lens (hotspot blended into spill- but still visible) it would be an H53f series. H53fw is 4500k and H53fc is 4000k.



Fenix don’t currently sell an H502C, do they?

I just got an email from Fenix recommending the H502D for flood beam and neutral tint, also AA. What do you guys think?


----------



## Keitho (Dec 11, 2017)

I have a few older H502's (pr, r, and L2), which always shock me at how small and light they are. Backpacking for 1-2 nights, that's what I take. Most of my friends who I meet for outdoor walks use 2xAAA and 3xAAA headlamps that look absolutely monstrous next to my little ZL. If I were buying new now, I'd probably go with the higher CRI H53Fc for an extra .1 oz and $10 less.


----------



## User100000 (Dec 12, 2017)

It’s definitely going to be the H5 series I’m interested in (thanks).

i can’t decide between the H502/H502D


----------



## niraya (Dec 12, 2017)

User100000 said:


> i can’t decide between the H502/H502D/H502R



H502R is Cree Red 620-630nm XP-E, not exactly general tasks light you asked for in OP.


----------



## User100000 (Dec 12, 2017)

I noticed and edited my post, thanks...now I can’t decide between two!

The H502 and the H502D.

Form a (very much a) newbie perspective, the H502 has a cool white led

and,

the H502d has a neutral white led.

i don’t know which is better(?) and whether they *both* have a flood beam (no hotspot) as I’d prefer.


One thing I did notice is that the H502 has 2.9 lumens where the H502D has 2 lumens, I don’t know which is better for night reading?

The other thing I noticed is that the H502 will run 171 lumens for 1.9 hours where the H205D will only run 117 lumens for 1.9 hours...

Are they both flood beam?

Which led is better for reading for hours?


----------



## Keitho (Dec 12, 2017)

Between the 502 and 502d, if you're using primarily at night, I'd definitely go for the 502d. The key difference is color temp (the d is warmer), and CRI (the d produces light closer to the color reproduction of sunlight). Both of those mean slightly fewer lumens. But, if you really want greater output and/or greater runtime, a spare battery or an 18650 light will be in your future. For me, I've learned to always go higher CRI when I have the choice; and, go warmer for a light intended for nighttime use.


----------



## NPL (Dec 12, 2017)

I have a friend who has the 502d and loves it, but as soon as he tried my old h52fw, he wished he got that instead. In your shoes, as you want it for reading and general tasks, I would recommend the h53fc. It will be significantly brighter and be more useful for lighting up things further away than a couple of feet in front of you. It will work really well for reading too, and you can use a lower setting for better battery life compared to the h502 series. If you are leaning towards a mule/full flooder, I would recommend you jump to the 18650 h604c to get more lumens and more versatility. This is my opinion. The h502 will be beautiful for close up tasks, but as soon as you want to see a little further, you will feel the need to get a different light. I owned a 502 and sold it shortly after getting it because I much prefered my h52fw as an all around do it all headlamp.


----------



## User100000 (Dec 12, 2017)

I have spoken to Fenix again and they ​*also* recommended the H502D.

Im sold.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Tixx (Dec 26, 2017)

*Re: Which Light for reading and general tasks*



User100000 said:


> I think I want a longer battery life than a 1 cell.
> 
> 
> What do you think of the Fenix HP01 and HP05?



I'm an AA survival person as well, but never do anything other than single cell. I never want to have to rely on having 2 cells working when it might end up I have only one. And if one dies, I just switch cells. I never have to worry about having 2 good cells at a time. I use all eneloop AAs.


----------



## eh4 (Dec 28, 2017)

*Re: Which Light for reading and general tasks*

Carrying an Eneloop in the light and a lithium primary AA as spare is about perfect weight wise, if you only expect to use one Eneloop. 
Or carry a spare Eneloop if you expect to need it, 
and a couple Energizer Ultimate lithium AA as backup. 
The point being to not use the expensive and light weight lithium primaries, but have them if needed. 

Here's a trick: 
Take one of those 6 bay AA battery organisers made by Storacell, and cut it into a 2 cell holder and a 3 cell holder... you lose one of the bays in the process of sawing, whittling and sanding, but you get two sleek spares carriers out of it.

I use this with AAA personally, as minimal AAA twisty lights seem to me to complement 18650 better than AA.
I'll usually carry an Eneloop and an Energizer in the 2 bay, or two Energizer;
the 3 bay holder tends to stay at home.

I agree NPL, the newer H53Fc looks about perfect for general use... getting a pure flood means ordering another light soon. 
No big deal, the pure floods are neat too, great garage, crawlspace, and work bench lights.


----------

